# Windows X Sytsem konfiguerieren!



## fexx (18. Oktober 2002)

Nach der Linux Installation will ich den Windows X Sytsem konfigurieren! Klappt alles bloss bei der Auswahl der Card (im XF86Setup) sagt er dass der SVGA Server net installiert ist! Wenn ich dann alles eingegeben habe und dann auf Done und Okay drücke fragt er mich nicht nach dem Speicherort für die Config und ich kann auch net startx eingeben da sagt er dass das Setup net vollständig ist!

Bitte helft mir!
THNX, Felix.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (18. Oktober 2002)

Nach Deinen Aussagen zufolge ist auch wirklich der XSVGA Server nicht installiert.
Hierzu musst Du mittels Deines Installationsprogramms den XSVGA Server nachinstallieren.
Das Paket sollte *XFree86-SVGA-3.3.6-33.i386.rpm* oder so ähnlich heißen.

Wenn Du mir noch Dein OS (Mandrake|SuSE|Debian|RedHat) verrätst, kann ich Dir vielleicht genauer sagen was Du zu tun hast.

Auf alle Fälle sollte es mit

```
rpm -Uvh XFree86-SVGA-x.x.x.i286.rpm
```
 gehen. Die x.x.x musst Du mit der Version austauschen die Du installierst. Sie muss zum vorhandenen X-Server System passen (momentan üblich: 4.2.0)


----------



## fexx (18. Oktober 2002)

benutze suse 5.2 (lag noch bei mir rum will aber danach updaten)

sorry, ich befasse mich zjm ertsen mal mit linux! kannst du mir erklären wie genau ich vorgehen muss?

wäre voll cool, thnx


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (18. Oktober 2002)

*ufff* 5.2 noch? Doch schon eine Weile her, aber egal! 

Du öffnest einfach mal yast (ich hoffe das gibt es bei 5.2 schon) mittels der Eingabe "yast" in der Shell.

Danach wird Dir ein Fenster geöffnet in dem Du auf Pakete installieren updaten (oder so ähnlich, habe ich schon lange nicht mehr benutzt, deswegen weis ich das nicht mehr so) gehst und Enter drückst.

Du musst Deine Installations CD's bereit halten und einlegen bevor Du das machst.

Dann wählst Du unter X-Server (müsste ziemlich weit unten sein in der Liste) die Option xsvga durch betätigen von "+" oder "SPACE" aus.

Mit F10 verlässt Du das Menü mit den gemachten Einstellungen. Jetzt nochmal F10 und dann Installation beginnen.

Der XSVGA Server wird installiert. Nach der Installation auf Hauptmenü (oder was anderes zum verlassen) und der X-Server wird eingerichtet.

So, wenn Du jetzt yast beendest sollte der XSVGA-Server installiert sein und Du kannst nochmal Deine xf86config ausprobieren. Sollte jetzt gehen.

Tut mir Leid das ich nicht alles detailgetreu beschrieben habe, aber ich habe
1. noch nie 5.2 benutzt
2. weis ich nicht mehr wie YaST genau aussieht weil ich es wie gesagt schon lange nicht mehr benutzt habe.


----------



## fexx (18. Oktober 2002)

Jo! Es funzt! Vielen Dank! Kannst du mir eine aktuelle gute Distribution empfehlen??? Was benutzt du? Nochmals Vielen Dank!

Fexx


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (19. Oktober 2002)

Momentan benutze ich RedHat (als Server) und SuSE (als Workstation).

Sind beide eigentlich nicht schlecht, kann man beide empfehlen. Der entscheidende Vorteil allerdings ist, das man RedHat gemütlich downloaden kann (ISO-Files) und SuSE nicht.

Kein Problem, helfe doch gerne ;-)


----------



## fexx (19. Oktober 2002)

Ok werde mir es auch mal downloden! Noch ne Frage:

Ich hab zuhause ein Netzwerk:
1 Server mit Win 2k Server
1 Workstation mit Win2k
1 Workstation mit Win98
1 der angesprochene Linux (soll als Server dienen)

Den Linux Rechner wollte ich als apache  + PHP Server laufen lassen.
Wie kann ich jetzt unter Linux einen Rechenr in eine Netzwerk mit DHCP Server reinhängen! Also jeder Rechner bekommt vom Win2k Server immer ne IP, wo kann ich das in Linux konfigurieren??? ICh finde immer nur die Eingabe der fetsen IP und Subnet Maske! Oder geht das unter dieser uralten Distribution nicht?

cu, Fexx.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (19. Oktober 2002)

Du musst noch das Paket DHCP installieren (findest Du beim Netzwerk unter "yast"->"Pakete installieren"). Da gibt es den DHCP Client.

Ob es bei 5.2 schon geht weis ich auch nicht, sollte aber. Bei neuerem Distributionen kannst Du das schon bei der Installation einstellen.


----------

